# Legacy FC 17: Spratt vs Hornbuckle



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Legacy FC 17

Date: February 1, 2013
Location: San Antonio, Texas
Venue: Cowboys Dancehall
Broadcast: AXS TV











Fight Card:


> MAIN (AXS TV, 10 p.m. ET)
> 
> Dan Hornbuckle vs. Pete Spratt
> Richard Odoms vs. Jared Rosholt
> ...










​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope Rosholt wins this one.


----------

